# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  YAESU FH-912 เครื่องใหม่ มีทะเบียน ของแท้จากบริษัท ไทยคอม เน็ทเวิร์ค

## Import

*YAESU FH-912* เครื่องใหม่ มีทะเบียน ของแท้จากบริษัท ไทยคอม เน็ทเวิร์ค เครื่องสามารถนำไปจดทะเบียนได้ถูกต้องตามกฎหมาย สินค้าที่นำมาขายเป็นของใหม่ 100% ถ้าคุณซื้อคุณคือเจ้าของมันคนแรกที่ได้ใช้งาน จะซื้อเครื่องทั้งทีต้องมั่นใจว่าเป็นของแท้ทั้งเครื่องและอุปกรณ์

*คุณลักษณะโดยทั่วไป*
- เครื่องวิทยุรับส่ง 2m Band/ 5W FM 
- เครื่องมือถือคุณภาพสูง 
- IPX 7 สามารถอยู่ใต้น้ำที่ความลึก 3 ฟุต (1เมตร) ได้เป็นเวลา 30 นาที 
- มาพร้อมแบตเตอรี่ FNB-83 (7.2V/1400 mAh) 
- จอแสดงผลขนาดใหญ่ (LCD) 
- Enhanced Paging and code Squelch (EPCS) 
- มี CTCSS/DCS 
- คุณสมบัติรหัสผ่านเพื่อความปลอดภัย 
- ป้อนคลื่นความถี่ด้วยปุ่มกดได้โดยตรง 
- ตัวตั้งเวลาการทำงานของเครื่องวิทยุรับส่ง (TOT) 
- ปิดอัตโนมัติ (APO) 
- ระบบ ARTS เฉพาะของ Vertex Standard (Auto-Range Transponder System) 
- วงจรเสียงซ่า RF 
- ช่องสัญญาณที่จัดเก็บมาตรฐาน 200 ช่อง พร้อมกลุ่มหน่วยความจำ 10 กลุ่ม 
- หน่วยความจำที่มีการแยกประเภท 
- Dual Watch (การสแกนช่องตามลำดับความสำคัญ) 
- หน่วยความจำ Smart Search 
- การใช้งาน Direct DTMF 
- หน่วยความจำ DTMF 
- เพจเจอร์ DTMF (จำเป็นต้องมีอุปกรณ์เสริม FTD-7) 
- BCLO 
- การโคลน 
- ปุมกด/LCD มีแสง 
- ลำโพงภายใน 700mW 

*สิ่งที่ท่านจะได้รับ :* สินค้าใหม่ยกกล่องจากตัวแทนนำเข้า

*รูปภาพ*



*ราคา :* 5,700 บาท สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทรมานะครับ

*ออฟชั่น :* กล่องราง Yaesu แท้ Made in Japan ราคา 550 บาท

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทร :* 



ส่ง ร้านมงคลวัสดุ (เสลภูมิ) EMS = EJ485610315TH  วันที่ 27/02/56
ส่งคุณ บรรจง (บ้านแพง) EMS = EK262606379TH  วันที่ 07/08/56
ส่งคุณ พิพัฒน์มงคล (ขอนแก่น) EMS = EK262292848TH  วันที่ 15/10/56
ส่งคุณ พิมล (สิชล) EMS = EK637616675TH  วันที่ 27/11/56 (ชุดแท่นชาจร์)
ส่งคุณ พิมล (สิชล) EMS = EK351700212TH  วันที่ 02/12/56 (แบตเตอรี่)
ส่งคุณ วิชัย (พระโขนง) EMS = EK489931519TH  วันที่ 07/03/57 (เครื่อง+เซฟเวอร์+กล่องราง)
ส่งคุณ เสรี (นาจะหลวย) EMS = EK490030905TH  วันที่ 18/04/57
ส่งคุณ สุรวัน (หนองคาย) EMS = EK490094424TH  วันที่ 29/04/57 (ชุดแท่นชาจร์)
ส่งคุณ พงษ์พันธ์ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EL087428299TH  วันที่ 03/06/57 (เครื่อง+กล่องราง)
ส่งคุณ พชร (อุบลราชธานี) EMS = EL088286362TH  วันที่ 22/08/57
ส่งคุณ บรรจง (โพนสวรรค์) EMS = EP213641462TH  วันที่ 04/02/59 (แบตเตอรี่) 



*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ บรรจง (บ้านแพง) EMS = EK262606379TH  วันที่ 07/08/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พิพัฒน์มงคล (ขอนแก่น) EMS = EK262292848TH  วันที่ 15/10/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พิมล (สิชล) EMS = EK637616675TH  วันที่ 27/11/56 (ชุดแท่นชาจร์)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พิมล (สิชล) EMS = EK351700212TH  วันที่ 02/12/56 (แบตเตอรี่)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เสรี (นาจะหลวย) EMS = EK490030905TH  วันที่ 18/04/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สุรวัน (หนองคาย) EMS = EK490094424TH  วันที่ 29/04/57 (ชุดแท่นชาจร์)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พงษ์พันธ์ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EL087428299TH  วันที่ 03/06/57 (เครื่อง+กล่องราง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พชร (อุบลราชธานี) EMS = EL088286362TH  วันที่ 22/08/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ บรรจง (โพนสวรรค์) EMS = EP213641462TH  วันที่ 04/02/59 (แบตเตอรี่)

----------

